# LED Lights for extreme Macro



## kalgra (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey everyone

I was wondering what some of you think about using a couple of these LED lights from B&H linked below for a continuous light source on Macro shots using 3-5x magnification? I realize these are on camera units but I would be using them off camera on custom stands with custom made diffusers.
They are dimable, small, and can be battery operated or use an AC cord and the price is right.

Im just kind of looking for some confirmation that these might be good before pulling the trigger. I see in at least one review that the person is complaining about them being a little green. I think with most insects this should not be a problem if I adjust in post?

Thoughts comments?

B&H DealZone


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2016)

LEDs are very variable and there are a lot of lower power cheap units out there which are basically little more than video "fill lighting" powered units. It's what they are mostly aimed at because they are light and fill lighting doesn't have to be that strong for video. 

However for macro at those high magnifications I've not had the best of luck - the ycan be good to give guiding light but can't put out the kind of raw power that a pulse of flash light can. 

Colourcasts aren't a problem if the light source is constant and thus the white balance is fixed- however beware that those saying they cast a green light =- if they are shooting outside there's likely a fair amount of reflected green light bouncing around anyway.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 29, 2016)

Based on the success of another poster on here,  *jcdeboever *I went to Lowes and picked up a couple of 5,000K, 75 watt LED's and a couple of aluminum reflector/clamps to play around with. So far I'm liking the results.


----------



## kalgra (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for you replies guys! @Overread you don't think these units would have enough power? I would probably only be using them at 1' distance from the subject at the most. I know they would not be nearly as strong as a speed light but honestly I'm not able to go much beyond half power on them even at 4x and 5x without blowing out the shot anyway. I suppose I could always just send them back to B&H if it dosnt work out.

Do you have thought on anything that might work better for this application? Something with a variable output preferably.


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2016)

Kalgra - I can't say if they'd have enough or not only that I know a lot of the LED market is aimed more at the fill lighting than main lighting - so some might have enough power and many won't. Try and see would be the best option to know for certain.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2016)

From what Ive seen of LEDs you really have to have it in hand and test them.
Do they have a projector lens in front of each LED, how powerful is the LED, how many, etc etc.  I had enough hassle just buying LEDs for home for various uses much less photography.


----------

